# United Nations: It's Okay to Kill Gays



## TLSS_N (Nov 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NEW YORK, NY -- Last week, the Third Committee of the United Nations General Assembly voted on a special resolution addressing extrajudicial, arbitrary and summary executions. The resolution affirms the duties of member countries to protect the right to life of all people with a special emphasis on a call to investigate killings based on discriminatory grounds. The resolution highlights particular groups historically subject to executions including street children, human rights defenders, members of ethnic, religious, and linguistic minority communities, and, for the past 10 years, the resolution has included sexual orientation as a basis on which some individuals are targeted for death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



source

what the hell is the world coming to?


----------



## Goli (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow that's pretty horrible. Now why is that apostrophe on the title...?


----------



## haddad (Nov 30, 2010)

omg, the world is changing to something that people dont want it to be 0_o that is horrible


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 30, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Wow that's pretty horrible. Now why is that apostrophe on the title...?



my bad, i'll send a pm.

edit: who ever fixed the title, thank you.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

As if you needed further proof the UN is nothing. It's bullshit.

"The UN has a remarkable track record of doing virtually nothing when presented with mass killings or genocide. "Never again!" was the cry after the holocaust. Since then, the world has witnessed a dozen more never agains with strong condemnation from the UN coming after the corpses pile up. A resolution of the sort that was voted on in the General Assembly is significant for its clarity of message: "It's okay to kill the gays." "

This, this, this, and a thousand times this.


----------



## Schlupi (Nov 30, 2010)

This is bullshit. I can't believe that the UN could propose and support something like this.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 30, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> This is bullshit. I can't believe that the UN could propose and support something like this.




i know exactly what you mean, people shouldn't be persecuted for there sexuality, religion, etc, it's just a disgrace.

i g2g, ill check back later.


----------



## Pyrate02 (Nov 30, 2010)

You're first realizing that the UN is full of shit?  The UN is a puppet organization that is totally worthless.  I just wish the US would kick them the hell out.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 30, 2010)

shit we're like back to the 60's now....arms race and civil rights (but to a whole new level this is bad) really really bad


----------



## HateBreed (Nov 30, 2010)

Well people can persecute whatever or whoever they want.. It all depends on who has the power..


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 30, 2010)

@ hatebreed im gonna say nothing that is gonna ignite a flame war so im just gonna chill and wait for Doomsday


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, they are the United Nations... when was the last time that the United Nations actually done anything beneficial to the world community?


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 30, 2010)

That's what people get for looking to the UN for leadership. The UN is a useless, corrupt, morally bankrupt, bureaucracy. Everything that the UN does that's of any use could be done better without them. Three cheers for one world government.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow. I read everything and that's all I can say. Really, my home country is against gays? Hey, Federation! Fuck you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2010)

How exactly can people maintain a straight face while saying that being gay is a legit reason for being put to death?

This could all be avoided if there was better education available.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

This is just awful...


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2010)

What the fu-


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2010)

No, please delete this topic. Before an inevitable flame war emerges!


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2010)

^Yes, no need to debate human rights issues or anything. News like this oughta be swept under the rug.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> No, please delete this topic. Before an inevitable flame war emerges!


Those who flame this, only show their ignorance, this shit only happens because of pure hypocritical ignorance


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2010)

I will be extremely disappointed if anyone comes in here and supports this. As if my faith in humanity wasn't diminished enough as it is.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 30, 2010)

While it's a disappointing development, it's not true (and is just a tiny bit hysterical) to say the UN has ruled "It's OK to kill gays".  The resolution still says "to investigate promptly and thoroughly all killings (...) committed for any discriminatory reason".


----------



## Santee (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing has changed, it was illegal to be gay before and after the proposed amendment and from what I read being gay isn't the only reason to be killed in those countries, so what this discussion should be about is human rights not gay killings.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seriously, what?


----------



## HateBreed (Nov 30, 2010)

Before this topic gets closed I'll say one last thing... It doesn't matter how you die because everyone else is dying in 2012.. But on a serious note.. Close it before people start posting their beliefs online and fighting to the death on whether it's ok or not..


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

HateBreed said:
			
		

> Before this topic gets closed I'll say one last thing... It doesn't matter how you die because everyone else is dying in 2012.. But on a serious note.. Close it before people start posting their beliefs online and fighting to the death on whether it's ok or not..


No, if people want to post their beliefs, let them, if it gets out of hand, which it hasn't, then a Mod'll sort out the mess, so shush.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Nothing has changed, it was illegal to be gay before and after the proposed amendment and from what I read being gay isn't the only reason to be killed in those countries, so what this discussion should be about is human rights not gay killings.



Precisely, as far as I know the UN is nothing more but a group party discussing their issues while laughing at them. I waited to go to the UN (It's in NY too) but why? Why go to a place that can't even solve most of their dirty laundry let alone helping each other getting their load done? Plus its all about $$$, media-hype, cultural influence, and most important religious strengths. No even the UN don't care about religion.


----------



## tsol (Nov 30, 2010)

They might as well say it's ok to kill jews. WTF are they even thinking?! God, the UN is a joke. A bad joke, that no on laughs at.


----------



## Crass (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/there-was...toning-w,18165/


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Nothing has changed, it was illegal to be gay before and after the proposed amendment and from what I read being gay isn't the only reason to be killed in those countries, so what this discussion should be about is human rights not gay killings.


Exactly. That's the point. They were about to change that, but then had a majority vote to keep it as it is. They ruled against all the other grounds for executions, but conveniently left this one out.

And why is everyone predicting a flame war and topic close? Unless people come in here and start advocating gay killings.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 30, 2010)

HateBreed said:
			
		

> Before this topic gets closed I'll say one last thing... It doesn't matter how you die because everyone else is dying in 2012.. But on a serious note.. Close it before people start posting their beliefs online and fighting to the death on whether it's ok or not..


Show me one piece of evidence that supports 2012 that isn't an ancient clendar. Because clendars lie. Everything needs a clendar.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry to say it like this, but:
*The good Countries:*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Andorra, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bhutan, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Chile, Costa Rica, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Estonia, Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Hungary, Iceland, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Mexico, Micronesia (FS), Monaco, Montenegro, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Republic of Korea, Republic of Moldova, Romania, Samoa, San Marino, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, Timor-Leste, Ukraine, United Kingdom, United States, Uruguay, Venezuela
> 
> *The bad and behind time countries:*QUOTEAfghanistan, Algeria, Angola, Azerbaijan, Bahamas, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belize, Benin, Botswana, Brunei Dar-Sala, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, China, Comoros, Congo, Cote d'Ivoire, Cuba, Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Democratic Republic of Congo, Djibouti, Egypt, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Ghana, Grenada, Guyana, Haiti, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Jamaica, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kuwait, Lebanon, Lesotho, Liberia, Libya, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Niger, Nigeria, Oman, Pakistan, Qatar, Russian Federation, Rwanda, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and Grenadines, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Sierra Leone, Somalia, South Africa, Sudan, Suriname, Swaziland, Syrian Arab Republic, Tajikistan, Tunisia, Uganda, United Arab Emirates, United Republic of Tanzania, Uzbekistan, Viet Nam, Yemen, Zambia, Zimbabwe



Most Countries in the "bad" list are not a surprise, low education, bad economy, ruled by Sharia (Islamic law) or Dictatorships, but Im shocked that Russia is in it.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 30, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> sorry to say it like this, but:
> *The bad and behind time countries:*
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just say Vietnam? Vietnam happens to have a great education, and a good economy, though ruled by communists. Last time I've visited, it looked very civilized and advanced to the point where in the middle of the city, you see a giant KFC. And just because the country is communist, doesn't necessarily make it bad. This makes your information biased, and in no means completely true.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 30, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a quote from first page.
Never mind, if you define culture and education by how many  McDonalds and KFCs a country has, I suppose you don't even know what culture means.
you can find  KFCs and McDonalds in Saudi-Arabia everywhere, still the thinking of people their is extremely behind time and the country is ruled by religious clerics and a Dictator. What I meant was the whole political situation, not the exterior  appearance. 

I don't know where you get your Informations from, but Vietnam is a poor country, has a lot of political instability and many other problems, check wikipedia and I visited it in 2008 too.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 30, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The KFC part was a joke, but read my edited post. I hope you know how to read sarcasm.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 30, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope your whole text was sarcasm.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 30, 2010)

everyday. racism, racism, racism...
it's sad to see that great leader types are being the biggest racists of them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i mean...executing for being gay ?
that sounds alot like a mistake of the history repeated "AGAIN"
it's as if humanity didn't learn from their preliminear mistakes >.>
ww1 ww2
civil war. gulf war.
name it...everything returns to "Point Blank"


----------



## Snorlax (Nov 30, 2010)

Sigh.
The world is really beginning to suck. At first, I could overlook all the other shit- but this has gone too far.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

For me, you cannot factor sexual orientation into executions. If those two men from Iran were executed because they do something illegal, then I have no objection to that.

But if Iran executed those two men because they are gay, then absolutely NO.


----------



## Trident Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

--deleted--


----------



## Depravo (Nov 30, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> If those two men from Iran were executed because they do something illegal, then I have no objection to that.


In Iran it's illegal to be gay.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 30, 2010)

There will be no flame war.
I don't think anybody on this site could really support the killing of gays, simply because they are gay.

Infact, I'm against killing anybody in general, which includes capital punishment, but that's a slightly different topic.
Also, that was a great goodcountries/badcountries list, haha! Every bad country I could think of was on your bad list!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realistically speaking it's not like they killed someone or raped someone. It's an unrealistic law with no feasible reasoning behind it other than, a book took me it was bad, so it must be bad.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> The world is really beginning to suck. At first, I could overlook all the other shit- but this has gone too far.


It started to suck since we moved into the technological age in the 90's.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like it started to suck since we are running out of people to blame/distract people with.
Looking through history this is just the same shit, different people.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

*loads shotgun*

The only "[censored]s" here are the ones who try to justify murdering people for BEING THEMSELVES. 

I'm going ijit hunting', anyone else wanna come?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, though it was also during the 90's that the issue really started to occur.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True true.
Makes me wonder once this blows over, who people will blame next?


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...that's a good question...


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't believe how people are assholes for those who are in favor for killing of gays should deserve to die fucking inferior beings! I'm talking about Afghanistan, Algeria, Angola, Azerbaijan, Bahamas, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belize, Benin, Botswana, Brunei Dar-Sala, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, China, Comoros, Congo, Cote d'Ivoire, Cuba, Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Democratic Republic of Congo, Djibouti, Egypt, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Ghana, Grenada, Guyana, Haiti, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Jamaica, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kuwait, Lebanon, Lesotho, Liberia, Libya, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Niger, Nigeria, Oman, Pakistan, Qatar, Russian Federation, Rwanda, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and Grenadines, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Sierra Leone, Somalia, South Africa, Sudan, Suriname, Swaziland, Syrian Arab Republic, Tajikistan, Tunisia, Uganda, United Arab Emirates, United Republic of Tanzania, Uzbekistan, Viet Nam, Yemen, Zambia, Zimbabwe

Fuck them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nando (Dec 1, 2010)

to think i work for several companies in Qatar and Dubai. i'm gonna party extra gay hard with the money they pay me. 


and now i have no desire to go to cuba... and i always new jamaica was a total shit society, that's why i prefer to vacation in hawaii. bahamas can suck it too.


----------



## Midna (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do it because they want to, not because any book told them to. Most of those religious texts are full of a whole lot of shit that people don't want to follow any more, and so don't. As in, cheating on your spouse = slow painful execution.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys, listen to me:
There's absolutely no reason to paint any country as being entirely evil due to the policies of their politicians.

I too feel that this is a horrible practice to condone, but the citizens of these countries are not necessarily evil. 

So please stop demonizing half of the world with your statements.


----------



## nutella (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that homie. You look back in history and you'll see that people killed gays everyday and not a single fuck was given on those days.


----------



## impur1ty (Dec 1, 2010)

What's with all the people blaming the UN? They did take a vote. Also, many people think capital punishment is completely wrong in itself.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2010)

What the fuck?

What kind of society do I live in.

First they start censoring the internet now this.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not even sure what to say. I guess all I can really say is that I wish enlightened, intelligent people were chosen to be the leaders of a nation, rather than bronze age retards corrupted and blinded by power and religion --or other beliefs.

Despicable, "United Nations," despicable. Don't become as useless as the League of Nations.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 1, 2010)

This just proves that the UN is a useless debating society that always comes up with the wrong answers. It should be defunded and the money put to something useful


----------



## nathancnc (Dec 1, 2010)

You guys are all a bunch of fucked up gay supporters.

I hope that it will be ok to kill gays and gay supporters soon.

Gays need to be fixed or shot, take your pick.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 1, 2010)

if they hate gays well is their thing leave them alone i really dont care


----------



## Midna (Dec 1, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> if they hate gays well is their thing leave them alone i really dont care


If murdering them is their thing, do you care then?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure what to say. I guess all I can really say is that I wish enlightened, intelligent people were chosen to be the leaders of a nation, rather than bronze age retards corrupted and blinded by power and religion --or other beliefs.
> 
> Despicable, "United Nations," despicable. Don't become as useless as the League of Nations.


They can't help it.
Democracy is impossible on a global scale. People are too arrogant.

Self governance is the only real answer, at least to would be, if people were not so lazy as to give their power to others to keep.

For my part, I think that the countries that voted for gay rights should advise their tourists to stay away from the countries that seek to oppress gays. We do have money, and that is the ultimate weapon in matters like this.
Once it fails to be profitable or sustainable for a country to do something*hack**cough* slavery!*weheze* they will stop.

Boycott those backward morons, let's see how long they keep the hate going!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 1, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> This is bullshit. I can't believe that the UN could propose and support something like this.


Well, they are the United Nations, and it passed.  It isn't what just some nations want, it's what the majority wants, and unfortunately most nations wanted it.  
I haven't seen people bashing the nations that didn't vote.


----------



## Midna (Dec 1, 2010)

^Abstaining from the vote to keep the heat off you either way is bad. But it's not the same as saying "What? No! You can't abolish out gay execution laws!" like the others did.


----------



## Necron (Dec 1, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> That's what people get for looking to the UN for leadership. The UN is a useless, corrupt, morally bankrupt, bureaucracy. Everything that the UN does that's of any use could be done better without them. Three cheers for one world government.


It would be the same, just with another name.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 2, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> HateBreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are there expiration dates past 2012? HA BEAT THAT =D


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 22, 2010)

Ta-dah

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12056608



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *UN restores gay clause to killings resolution*
> 
> UN member states have voted to restore a controversial reference to sexual orientation in a resolution against the unjustified killing of minority groups.
> 
> ...


----------

